# Artistic Portrait Concept



## GerryDavid (Jun 7, 2004)

I have no idea what forum I read about this, I couldnt find it, one problem with going to like 5 forums.

I heard you can get an interesting portrait of somoene by taking a piece of glass, painting the back side of it black, and then position them in the reflection and take the picture.

I wanted to make sure what sort of paint I should use, matt or glossy.  I finally found a large piece at a yard sale to use for this.  :0)  For $0.25 Canadian as well *smirks*.  :0).

Also Im assuming you cant use a flash with this technique since it would show up in the glass, also I would assume you cant use a large aperature since you would be on an angle to the glass and half of the image would be out of focus.  So im left with assuming you have to use a tripod and longer than usual exposure?  :0)


----------



## markc (Jun 7, 2004)

The focus will still be on the subject, not the glass, since it's a reflection.

Since the back of the glass is getting painted, not the front, matte vs. glossy will have little effect. The glass will determine the surface qualities.

On-camera flash won't work well, but you could still flash the suject directly rather than via the mirror if you have a flash cable. Even if you use on-camera flash, the glare shouldn't show up much unless you can see the camera itself (and therefore the flash) in the image.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks, and good tip about the flash and the angle.  :0)  I only have the oncamera flash so far.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2004)

It may be interesting.. I've never heard about anything like that thanks!


----------

